
Get high-performance scaling for your Azure database workloads with Hyperscale - EwanToo
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/get-high-performance-scaling-for-your-azure-database-workloads-with-hyperscale/
======
gigatexal
Microsoft sure is going Out of its way to partner and highlight that a lot of
work is going upstream.

